# Aberdeenshire saddlery repairs/ customised leatherwork



## Sauchentree_lady (1 April 2013)

Just wondering if there is demand for fixing saddlery or making customised leather work?

Considering going on a course! I'm based near Oldmeldrum but could cover a wide area.

I know you can get repairs one though Aberdeenshire saddlery at Hayfield but don't know of anyone else.

Glad to hear people's views...


----------



## libbyandblue (1 April 2013)

There is a lady around where I used to live (Inverurie) cannot remember her name at all (so not that helpful sorry!) but she put elastic on my long boots for £30 I think and she is very good, really quick too. But apart from that I don't know anyone else!


----------



## Yellow_Ducky (2 April 2013)

I think there would be, I prefer to have leatherwork repaired than replaced and dont know anyone in the area.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (2 April 2013)

Hiya

There's a lady that has a shop right on the side of the road near Udny.  Sorry I can't remember the name.  I have a note of it at home (i'm in work just now).

There's also a lady at Straloch.  I believe her husband is called John Stiles.  I didn't know she existed (not sure if she advertises) but I find out when I went to get hay from them.

Sorry for the vague info


----------



## Spook (2 April 2013)

Amy Sylvester-Evans?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (2 April 2013)

The one lady I had heard of was based at Lethenty just on the Oldmeldrum side of Inverurie.


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (2 April 2013)

Ok, so more people than I knew about. But sounds like none are particularly well known.

Would any of you regularly get anything repaired if it was local or picked up/ dropped off at yards or local tack shops? 

Just trying to gauge interest!!

Cheers


----------



## jakkibag (2 April 2013)

Lachlanandmarcus, she is called Joanne Breese-Stockley, she is now up behind Straloch, Beautiful saddler/leather worker, and makes a lot of bridles for the showing community up here!


----------



## libbyandblue (2 April 2013)

Spook said:



			Amy Sylvester-Evans?
		
Click to expand...




lachlanandmarcus said:



			The one lady I had heard of was based at Lethenty just on the Oldmeldrum side of Inverurie.
		
Click to expand...

That's who I was thinking of!


----------



## EmmasMummy (3 April 2013)

jakkibag said:



			Lachlanandmarcus, she is called Joanne Breese-Stockley, she is now up behind Straloch, Beautiful saddler/leather worker, and makes a lot of bridles for the showing community up here!
		
Click to expand...

Joannes leather work is fabulous!  She pays a lot of attention to detail.


----------



## Boxyquine (4 February 2021)

Sauchentree_lady said:



			Just wondering if there is demand for fixing saddlery or making customised leather work?

Considering going on a course! I'm based near Oldmeldrum but could cover a wide area.

I know you can get repairs one though Aberdeenshire saddlery at Hayfield but don't know of anyone else.

Glad to hear people's views...
		
Click to expand...

I love horses but big dogs are my first love. I've had a thick leather collar that 2 of my dogs have worn but in need of repair as no 3 had a little chew as puppy. As leather so thick I was advised to try a saddlery repair place. I haven't took it to Hayfield yet but nowhere else I can go and praying my 4th dog can wear it when old enough.


----------



## Britestar (18 February 2021)

Boxyquine said:



			I love horses but big dogs are my first love. I've had a thick leather collar that 2 of my dogs have worn but in need of repair as no 3 had a little chew as puppy. As leather so thick I was advised to try a saddlery repair place. I haven't took it to Hayfield yet but nowhere else I can go and praying my 4th dog can wear it when old enough.
		
Click to expand...

Look up Crafty Cow on FB. Based in New Deer, should be able to help you.


----------



## Boxyquine (1 March 2021)

Britestar said:



			Look up Crafty Cow on FB. Based in New Deer, should be able to help you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much I will.  Really appreciated


----------

